# Granular Humic Acid



## daniel3507

I ordered a 20lb bag of granular humic acid from DoMyOwn that should be here in a couple of days. I've used Holganix liquid which has some humic acid in it but have never used straight humic before. For those of you that have used granular, how often are you applying it? Is it a once a year amendment?


----------



## Miller_Low_Life

Honestly I just started using a granular this year. I plan on applying 3-4 times. Did one in early spring. The other just this past weekend. I'll do one early in the fall when I aerate, in hopes it gets deeper. I'll possibly do one around Halloween. Not entirely sure because I'm not 100% on how much one should put down. Can't even tell if I'm getting results yet. I just did a soil test this week and am waiting on the results.


----------



## smurg

I've heard good things about Anderson's Humic DG but I wouldn't ship it. See what you can find locally and you'll probably be able to buy 2x for the same price.


----------



## daniel3507

smurg said:


> I've heard good things about Anderson's Humic DG but I wouldn't ship it. See what you can find locally and you'll probably be able to buy 2x for the same price.


Thats what I was searching for but didn't have much luck finding it locally. Got a 20lb bag from DoMyOwn though. It was pretty much the only option I could find.

https://www.domyown.com/natural-guard-humic-granular-humic-acid-p-17521.html?sub_id=17520


----------



## Ridgerunner

FWIW. Regarding application. A study of application rates of HA between 2 lbs and 20+ lbs/M showed increasing plant response (mostly in root mass). However applications in excess of 20lbs/M resulted detrimental results. This was a short term study, not over a number of seasons and as HA is very stable (isn't susceptible to decay or leaching), an application should remain effective for atleast a few seasons if not longer. Consequently, I'd suggest it be applied at no less than 2 lbs/M with a maximum total applied amount of 20 lbs/M until long term studies show otherwise.
The DoMyOwn is 35% HA, the Andersons DG is 70% HA. https://www.amleo.com/the-andersons-humic-dg-granular-soil-conditioner-humic-acid-40lb-bag/p/HUMDG/ Price and compare total cost including shipping on a pound of HA basis for the best value.


----------



## Prospect

@daniel3507 
I started Humic Acid this year for the first time. I use granular. I bought a 40lb bag of which brand I cant recall, It was very dusty. Then I bought Andersons Humic DG which has no dust. I am applying Humic along with my fertilizer applications every 3-4 weeks. The first brand I put down at 4lbs per m and I believe it was 40% Humic it was also "Bag Rate". I am applying Humic DG at a 2lb per m rate getting 4 applications out of the bag. I am not aware of any studies saying too much Humic is detrimental so I will be looking into that.


----------



## Grass Clippins

@daniel3507 Subscribe to the "Hot Deals" thread or get on A.M. Leonard's email list and wait for the free shipping promo to order Anderson's Humic DG at $43 a bag. I had to place two separate orders to get free shipping on six bags but it was worth the wait.


----------



## TulsaFan

Grass Clippins said:


> @daniel3507 Subscribe to the "Hot Deals" thread or get on A.M. Leonard's email list and wait for the free shipping promo to order Anderson's Humic DG at $43 a bag. I had to place two separate orders to get free shipping on six bags but it was worth the wait.


I did this exact thing over the weekend. I ordered two bags with free shipping.

I tried to buy it locally and for them to get it from the local distributor they were going to charge close to $73/bag.


----------



## Grass Clippins

@TulsaFan I love getting those free shipping notifications. I'm trying to go granular on everything that turns my clothing, driveway and sprayer brown. Humic DG is awesome


----------



## daniel3507

Got signed up for their email list. Now I just wait....


----------



## Ridgerunner

@Prospect "Detrimental" was a poor choice of terms on my part, the better term and more accurate would have been "diminishing." As I recall, the study showed that root mass improved up to, and plateaued at, the equivalent of 20 lbs/M, and that at higher rates, the amount of increase in root mass began to diminish. However, even at the much higher HA rates, the root mass was still significantly greater than the control. I found/read that study years ago, if you come across anything more recent, please post.


----------



## GA_Fescue_Man

I have attached a link to a product by Organic Approach. The product is TeraVita Hum-Amend MAX. It has Raw Leonardite (Min 85% humic acids), Raw Kelp Meal, Soluble Humate Extract, & Soluble Seaweed Extract. There label recommends using 5 to 10 lbs./M. The shipping cost will be a factor, but if you could get a couple of folks together for a group buy that may help some.

They have some really nice products. I came across there site when researching some options for a soil amendment to put down after I aerate in the fall. Hope this helps.

https://www.organicapproach.com/p-3699-teravita-hum-amend-max-granular-high-carbon-stable-humus-soil-cec-amendment.aspx


----------



## Jgolf67

Ridgerunner said:


> FWIW. Regarding application. A study of application rates of HA between 2 lbs and 20+ lbs/M showed increasing plant response (mostly in root mass). However applications in excess of 20lbs/M resulted detrimental results. This was a short term study, not over a number of seasons and as HA is very stable (isn't susceptible to decay or leaching), an application should remain effective for atleast a few seasons if not longer. Consequently, I'd suggest it be applied at no less than 2 lbs/M with a maximum total applied amount of 20 lbs/M until long term studies show otherwise.
> The DoMyOwn is 35% HA, the Andersons DG is 70% HA. https://www.amleo.com/the-andersons-humic-dg-granular-soil-conditioner-humic-acid-40lb-bag/p/HUMDG/ Price and compare total cost including shipping on a pound of HA basis for the best value.


Do you have a link to that study? I'm having a hard time finding any studies in the turf industry that show any benefits to using humic. I only found couple showing it has had no effect on nutrient uptake or water retention. I want to drink the koolaid but trying to figure out why almost nobody in the turf industry is using this stuff.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Unfortunately, no. I upgraded my browser and have been unable to recover my bookmarks. I do recall that the study was a comparison of the effects of HA extracted from different types of composts (did not include HA derived from leonardite, which I was originally searching for, but this was the only study I found regarding application rates of HA and effects) and the plants used in the study were fruits like tomatoes and strawberries etc. I think, not turf. Hence, the FWIW.
One of the frustrations in researching humic substances (humus, HA and FA) and their advantageous characteristics is the lack of specificity in how they are define: they are defined as the carbon chains that are solubilized when organic matter is subjected to a hydroxide solution (NaOH or KOH). 


> I'm having a hard time finding any studies in the turf industry that show any benefits to using humic. I only found couple showing it has had no effect on nutrient uptake or water retention.


Ditto. I had come across the same studies and results regarding use of HA as a wetting agent and changes in plant nutrient uptake, but this doesn't discount the known advantageous properties of HA and I wouldn't classify it kool aid. Two of which are it's affinity to hold moisture (albeit testing has not shown this to be of significant impact) and it's massive cation exchange capacity, which is not an insignificant characteristic and can be very useful in improving the fertility of sands. Stable Humic substances possess a CEC 3-10+ times that of clay. Higher CEC = more nutrient storage; however, greater nutrients in storage would not necessarily result in greater plant uptake, especially if the soil already contains sufficient nutrients for plant use. IIn the meantime, I'll continue looking for that study and trying to recover my bookmarks.


----------



## JeffCar26

Long time lurker to this forum and a huge fan. Thank you all for your gracious info and help to my lawn.

Do we know if this stuff is usable in a spreader?

https://www.organicapproach.com/p-3699-teravita-hum-amend-max-granular-high-carbon-stable-humus-soil-cec-amendment.aspx


----------



## Jgolf67

Ridgerunner said:


> Unfortunately, no. I upgraded my browser and have been unable to recover my bookmarks. I do recall that the study was a comparison of the effects of HA extracted from different types of composts (did not include HA derived from leonardite, which I was originally searching for, but this was the only study I found regarding application rates of HA and effects) and the plants used in the study were fruits like tomatoes and strawberries etc. I think, not turf. Hence, the FWIW.
> One of the frustrations in researching humic substances (humus, HA and FA) and their advantageous characteristics is the lack of specificity in how they are define: they are defined as the carbon chains that are solubilized when organic matter is subjected to a hydroxide solution (NaOH or KOH).
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having a hard time finding any studies in the turf industry that show any benefits to using humic. I only found couple showing it has had no effect on nutrient uptake or water retention.
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto. I had come across the same studies and results regarding use of HA as a wetting agent and changes in plant nutrient uptake, but this doesn't discount the known advantageous properties of HA and I wouldn't classify it kool aid. Two of which are it's affinity to hold moisture (albeit testing has not shown this to be of significant impact) and it's massive cation exchange capacity, which is not an insignificant characteristic and can be very useful in improving the fertility of sands. Stable Humic substances possess a CEC 3-10+ times that of clay. Higher CEC = more nutrient storage; however, greater nutrients in storage would not necessarily result in greater plant uptake, especially if the soil already contains sufficient nutrients for plant use. IIn the meantime, I'll continue looking for that study and trying to recover my bookmarks.
Click to expand...

Thanks for looking.


----------



## GA_Fescue_Man

JeffCar26 said:


> Long time lurker to this forum and a huge fan. Thank you all for your gracious info and help to my lawn.
> 
> Do we know if this stuff is usable in a spreader?
> 
> https://www.organicapproach.com/p-3699-teravita-hum-amend-max-granular-high-carbon-stable-humus-soil-cec-amendment.aspx


I just got off the phone with them to make sure and this product is spreadable in a spreader . Most of their products are granular/granulated, meaning that they can be applied with a spreader. They also have pelletized compost products that are made for spreaders. Have a good one man.


----------



## DIY Lawn Guy

Since I started my DIY lawn treatments this year, I too have got on the Humic acid bandwagon. I use Andersons Humic DG in the 40 lb bag. I have put it down twice in the last 2 months (2 X 40 lb).

From what I have read on both academic websites and the You Tube lawn gurus, you can't over-use granular humic acid within reason. My first use, I followed the Andersons label directions of "high rate" of 40 lb for 10k sq ft. After more study, I decided to put down my 2nd application at twice that rate on my front yard only (4k sq ft) That was yesterday and it rained 1/2 inch over night, perfect!

I used a Brinly 50 lb spreader set on #18 position and just kept going over my front lawn until I used up the 40 lb bag.

I know that the use of humic acid for lawns is not endorsed by everyone, academic or otherwise. But I believe that there is enough evidence to support it's use on my lawn. At $55 a 40 lb bag delivered, I am willing to to go for it. My yard is low in organic material and I believe the humic will help.

A soil test next Spring (2020) may prove the humic's use one way or another.


----------



## Grass Clippins

@DIY Lawn Guy The label on the bag says not to exceed 200lbs/acre/year. I think that is slightly more that 9lbs/m/year. I'm planning on going over that as well but at a more gradual rate. Max rate on app 1 and monthly low rates until I get in the high teens/m/year. It's reasonably priced so I figure it's worth a shot.


----------



## adgattoni

For anyone interested, I've got a few test plots going in my lawn journal comparing Humic DG, liquid humic (RGS, MicroGreen, Air-8), Carbon-X, and reconstituted humic powder (Kelp4Less Extreme Blend). These products are being compared with my normal program (no humics).


----------



## g-man

Adgattoni Lawn Journal


----------



## ksturfguy

adgattoni said:


> For anyone interested, I've got a few test plots going in my lawn journal comparing Humic DG, liquid humic (RGS, MicroGreen, Air-8), Carbon-X, and reconstituted humic powder (Kelp4Less Extreme Blend). These products are being compared with my normal program (no humics).


Will be following for sure. I'm also doing a few test areas with the N-EXT products. I talked to one of the turf guys at our local university and he didn't have a strong opinion one way or the other reference humic but said they haven't tested it yet and for the most part university studies reference humic has been pretty limited. I think Virginia Tech did a study a while back and they found it helped with drought tolerance. I'm guessing with it being all the rave these days there will be more and more studies.


----------



## adgattoni

ksturfguy said:


> adgattoni said:
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone interested, I've got a few test plots going in my lawn journal comparing Humic DG, liquid humic (RGS, MicroGreen, Air-8), Carbon-X, and reconstituted humic powder (Kelp4Less Extreme Blend). These products are being compared with my normal program (no humics).
> 
> 
> 
> Will be following for sure. I'm also doing a few test areas with the N-EXT products. I talked to one of the turf guys at our local university and he didn't have a strong opinion one way or the other reference humic but said they haven't tested it yet and for the most part university studies reference humic has been pretty limited. I think Virginia Tech did a study a while back and they found it helped with drought tolerance. I'm guessing with it being all the rave these days there will be more and more studies.
Click to expand...

From my research VA Tech is seemingly the only place doing research on it in turfgrass. Seems to focus a lot on Kelp as a biostimulant too (less focus on the humic). It makes sense in my mind and there's tons of anecdotal success stories so I'm sorta bought into it, but I'm doing the test plots to try to clear up my skepticism.


----------



## waterboysh

Grass Clippins said:


> @daniel3507 Subscribe to the "Hot Deals" thread or get on A.M. Leonard's email list and wait for the free shipping promo to order Anderson's Humic DG at $43 a bag.


I've looked for a "hot deals" thread and haven't been able to find anything. Can someone post a link?


----------



## Drewmey

adgattoni said:


> From my research VA Tech is seemingly the only place doing research on it in turfgrass. Seems to focus a lot on Kelp as a biostimulant too (less focus on the humic). It makes sense in my mind and there's tons of anecdotal success stories so I'm sorta bought into it, but I'm doing the test plots to try to clear up my skepticism.


And combining them as well. If I recall, they were the ones who recommend the 5:2 ratio of humic to kelp. And now I have seen that exact ratio for sale at a couple places.

https://www.kelp4less.com/shop/kelp-humic-5-2-blend/


----------



## ksturfguy

waterboysh said:


> Grass Clippins said:
> 
> 
> 
> @daniel3507 Subscribe to the "Hot Deals" thread or get on A.M. Leonard's email list and wait for the free shipping promo to order Anderson's Humic DG at $43 a bag.
> 
> 
> 
> I've looked for a "hot deals" thread and haven't been able to find anything. Can someone post a link?
Click to expand...

It's under marketplace, https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=189&start=460


----------



## CHaynie

I'm not sure where you live but if you live anywhere near agriculture see if there is a Helena Chemical Company near you. They have a product called Hydrahume DG. Last time I checked it was $50 for a 50lb bag. Other agriculture chemical companies have similar products as well.


----------



## Grass Clippins

daniel3507 said:


> Got signed up for their email list. Now I just wait....


Check your email. Free shipping on orders over $99 until 7/1. Shipping switches to freight over 120 pounds. To get around this you can place multiple orders.


----------



## LAG Gamecock

I have mine. Thanks for the email sign-up recommendation.


----------



## daniel3507

Saw the email this morning @Grass Clippins! Wasn't looking to spend $100 but i guess I might have to!


----------



## Thick n Dense

So i mixed some humic DG in water with some other stuff and its clogging my chameleon sprayer. I kind of now realize this was dumb because while soluable the good stuff isnt 100% of the pellets but other stuff to make it spreadable.

Anyway, what do you all use to filter/strain mixtures? 
I have some things i can use around the house but want some feedback before i commit yet another kitchen tool to the lawn.

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## smurg

Thick n Dense said:


> So i mixed some humic DG in water with some other stuff and its clogging my chameleon sprayer. I kind of now realize this was dumb because while soluable the good stuff isnt 100% of the pellets but other stuff to make it spreadable.
> 
> Anyway, what do you all use to filter/strain mixtures?
> I have some things i can use around the house but want some feedback before i commit yet another kitchen tool to the lawn.
> 
> Thanks :thumbup:


I don't believe that product is 100% soluble. Try a hose end sprayer with large openings if you insist on trying to spray it.


----------



## Grass Clippins

@Thick n DenseInteresting strategy. Have you thought about using a broadcast spreader to apply the Humic DG followed by the Chameleon to water it in? It would accomplish the same thing with a lot less mess. In the past I used a liquid humic acid but after using the granular form I'm never going back. It takes a few rains/watering to completly dissolve. That may put some people off but I like it because I have a low CEC and prefer the spoon feeding method vs a big infrequent hit of humic.


----------



## krusej23

Thick n Dense said:


> So i mixed some humic DG in water with some other stuff and its clogging my chameleon sprayer. I kind of now realize this was dumb because while soluable the good stuff isnt 100% of the pellets but other stuff to make it spreadable.
> 
> Anyway, what do you all use to filter/strain mixtures?
> I have some things i can use around the house but want some feedback before i commit yet another kitchen tool to the lawn.
> 
> Thanks :thumbup:


It's not soluble. When granules get wet they disperse so that it covers more area and is easier to become one with the soil.


----------



## Miggity

Thick n Dense said:


> So i mixed some humic DG in water with some other stuff and its clogging my chameleon sprayer. I kind of now realize this was dumb because while soluable the good stuff isnt 100% of the pellets but other stuff to make it spreadable.
> 
> Anyway, what do you all use to filter/strain mixtures?
> I have some things i can use around the house but want some feedback before i commit yet another kitchen tool to the lawn.
> 
> Thanks :thumbup:


As others have mentioned, that product is not meant to be sprayed but to answer your question I use a 5 gallon paint strainer normally and may or may not have resorted to using pantyhose in the past. :roll:


----------



## TulsaFan

Time to stock up some Humic DG.


----------



## Grass Clippins

@TulsaFan For some reason my phone and work computer are letting me view the image you posted. The anticipation is killing me...


----------



## TulsaFan

Grass Clippins said:


> @TulsaFan For some reason my phone and work computer are letting me view the image you posted. The anticipation is killing me...


Just another free shipping code from Gardner's Edge. Sorry it wasn't something more spectacular! :lol:


----------



## daniel3507

Thanks @TulsaFan! Got a bag on order which should last me the rest of the season.


----------



## Muddysneakers77

$64.88 on Amazon Prime....I do believe I'll be ordering this from the OP site...after discount its $42.99. I'll use it for Fall app. Ty @TulsaFan


----------



## lawnphix

ksturfguy said:


> adgattoni said:
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone interested, I've got a few test plots going in my lawn journal comparing Humic DG, liquid humic (RGS, MicroGreen, Air-8), Carbon-X, and reconstituted humic powder (Kelp4Less Extreme Blend). These products are being compared with my normal program (no humics).
> 
> 
> 
> Will be following for sure. I'm also doing a few test areas with the N-EXT products. I talked to one of the turf guys at our local university and he didn't have a strong opinion one way or the other reference humic but said they haven't tested it yet and for the most part university studies reference humic has been pretty limited. I think Virginia Tech did a study a while back and they found it helped with drought tolerance. I'm guessing with it being all the rave these days there will be more and more studies.
Click to expand...

I've been using Kelp4Less all season and the results have been staggering. I thought my lawn was dark green last year after using Holganix, but the combination(s) of Extreme Blend and Organic Humic Acid - and more recently Calcium Carbonate and Molasses Powder - have resulted in super healthy soil and a green lawn from top-to-bottom.

I've only had to water my lawn once, and the old spots that used to brown up in the heat have really stayed green. Here's a brief write-up and a few pics.

Kelp4Less Review


----------



## Grass Clippins

@lawnphix I noticed a big difference as well in my usual problem areas. I think the key to humic is hitting it hard and often.


----------



## AZChemist

One issue I had with granular humic is retaining in on the actual lawn. If your grass is short, dense, and you cut often with a real mower, the majority of what you threw down will end back up in your catcher. Even after 6 irrigation cycles the granular did not dissolve. Perhaps solubility is different between brands, but because of this I am leaning more towards spraying it going forward.


----------



## lawnphix

@Grass Clippins I agree. I spoke to them before buying and using, and they said it's all safe to use weekly if desired. So I've been trying to apply - at least to my front yard - every 1-2 weeks.


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

I have spread ~4.5 lbs per 1k (1 40lb bag on 8400 sq ft) twice this summer. I have one more application, at the same rate, I'll do this season. Then I'll soil test next Spring to compare to my test from this Spring. Anderson's Humic DG. Bought from AM Leonard's for ~$43/bag with free shipping. Amazon also sells it for $60-something on Prime.


----------



## learnt

adgattoni said:


> For anyone interested, I've got a few test plots going in my lawn journal comparing Humic DG, liquid humic (RGS, MicroGreen, Air-8), Carbon-X, and reconstituted humic powder (Kelp4Less Extreme Blend). These products are being compared with my normal program (no humics).


Interested to see these results... I'm hoping to see the granular products come out on top...


----------



## Grass Clippins

AZChemist said:


> One issue I had with granular humic is retaining in on the actual lawn. If your grass is short, dense, and you cut often with a real mower, the majority of what you threw down will end back up in your catcher. Even after 6 irrigation cycles the granular did not dissolve. Perhaps solubility is different between brands, but because of this I am leaning more towards spraying it going forward.


Good point, I can see how that would be an issue. I've read about farmers using air drill seeders to place humic prills slightly beneath the surface. While an air drill seeder is obviously out of the question, have you ever heard of anyone using a slice seeder to do this on low cut turf. Forgive me if that is a dumb question, I have no experience with cutting low.


----------



## Grass Clippins

AM Leo raised the price on Humic DG...  From $43.99 to $49.99


----------



## beardizzle1

When discussing app rates people have a number then /m.. what's does the m stand for?


----------



## Drewmey

beardizzle1 said:


> When discussing app rates people have a number then /m.. what's does the m stand for?


It's an abbreviation for 1,000 square feet.


----------



## beardizzle1

Drewmey said:


> beardizzle1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When discussing app rates people have a number then /m.. what's does the m stand for?
> 
> 
> 
> It's an abbreviation for 1,000 square feet.
Click to expand...

This is amazing news.. haha I've been so confused for so long.. honestly thought it was like a Metric thing and tend to not see where people are from.. also, getting tired of typing out 1k/ft2 each time.. not sure where the m comes from but I'm good with it.


----------



## adgattoni

Grass Clippins said:


> AM Leo raised the price on Humic DG...  From $43.99 to $49.99


Gotta cover the costs of these encyclopedias they send me every month.


----------



## g-man

@beardizzle1 it is a turf industry standard to use M (Roman letter for 1000) to avoid confusion with K (Potassium).


----------



## beardizzle1

g-man said:


> @beardizzle1 it is a turf industry standard to use M (Roman letter for 1000) to avoid confusion with K (Potassium).


That's where the M comes from.. makes even more sense now.. much appreciated!


----------

